# Any idea if this is a rooster or a hen?



## AllieCat (Jul 13, 2013)

The white one in the front we're trying to figure out whether its male or female. It hasn't crowed or anything yet, so we're not sure. Thanks!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks like an Ameraucana or an Easter egger? Good looking pullet!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

AllieCat said:


> The white one in the front we're trying to figure out whether its male or female. It hasn't crowed or anything yet, so we're not sure. Thanks!


How old is it? It looks like its saddle feathers are pointy and starting to fall down the sides. It's comb is also a lot more prominent than my six month old Easter egger pullet. I would say roo. I have a 15 week old roo that JUST started crowing a week ago so no crowing yet might not be an indicator, depending on age.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like you have a pretty little hen.


----------

